# Dog insurance



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The time has come to renew Tess's insurance :evil: 

Our quote from the existing insurer's (Sainsburys) is £181 per annum (which doesn't include foreign country cover, which we'll have to add on).

We've had a look around - Tesco and Direct Line are the same people, and it's £14-odd per month for what we want. It's monthly direct debit only, which we don't want to do.

Petplan (good website) want £24 per month 8O 

Any ideas / recommendations?

TIA

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're with Tesco's....every little helps! :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

See THIS HERE little ole thread!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> See THIS HERE little ole thread!!


  Thanks, Carol. I knew I should have looked before I asked :roll:

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > See THIS HERE little ole thread!!
> ...


Och why bother looking when some helpful most delightful motohomefacts member is ready willing and able to rush to ones assistance.................................that would be me    

Tis only cos I posted on said thread that I remembered it!


----------

